# Bloomberg To Gun-permit Holders: 'pack' It In



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MIKE TO GUN-PERMIT HOLDERS: 
'PACK' IT IN
By KENNETH LOVETT


November 1, 2006 -- ALBANY - The city should slash the number of people who are allowed to carry concealed weapons, Mayor Bloomberg said yesterday. 

"We've taken a look at it to see whether we couldn't have fewer," Bloomberg said. "I can tell you one thing: We will keep it to as a minimum as we possibly can." 

Bloomberg added that he has asked Police Commissioner Ray Kelly to tackle the issue. 

"If you want a gun permit, you should have to really show that your life is in danger, and that having a gun will protect you, will improve the chances of you surviving," the mayor said. 

He added that he doesn't have a problem with people who own guns to hunt, but said it doesn't make sense for those in densely populated urban areas. 

"I do think that having concealed weapons on the streets of major cities is not something that is in the interests of the citizens of those cities in this day and age, and I don't think the founding fathers really thought about that when they drafted the Constitution," Bloomberg said. 

The mayor has been on a much-publicized national campaign to crack down on illegal guns and dealers who sell them. 

Yesterday, he traveled to the state Capitol to join Gov. Pataki, who signed a law that will strengthen penalties against those who are carrying a loaded, illegal weapon at the time of their arrest, as long as its outside the home or workplace. 

Pataki said, though, that he supports the current law regarding the number of permit-holders. 

"I think the law we have is a very good law, and right now, you have to have a permit and I think that is appropriate," he said. 

Gun-rights supporters blasted Bloomberg for wanting to restrict legal ownership. 

"His office has given concealed-carry permits to the Hollywood elite, friends of the mayor, and the financially powerful - whereas the regular Joes and Janes who probably need it more are plain flat out of luck," said National Rifle Association spokesman Andrew Arulanandam. 

The Post reported in March that among those with permits to carry concealed weapons in the city are cosmetics heir Ronald Lauder, Donald Trump and Seagrams scion Edgar Bronfman Sr. 

Also allowed to pack heat are actors Robert De Niro and Harvey Keitel; radio personalities Howard Stern and Don Imus; and state Senate Majority Leader Joseph Bruno, who doesn't live in the city, but has an office here. 

The Post also re ported in March that the number of pistol permits in the city has declined, dropping to 38,544 this year, from 41,173 in 2003. 

Last year, 81 percent of those who applied were granted a permit to carry a concealed gun. 

Tom King, president of the state Rifle and Pistol Association, said restricting the rights of legal-gun owners has not helped reduce the crime rate in Washington. 

"The problem is not with the legal and lawful gun owner. It is with the person who has the unregistered illegal gun or who is using it for crime or in drug deals," King said. 

Arulanandam added, "If Mayor Bloomberg had his way, he would unilaterally disregard the Constitution and the amendments and outlaw firearm ownership even by law-abiding citizens."


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> "If you want a gun permit, you should have to really show that your life is in danger, and that having a gun will protect you, will improve the chances of you surviving," the mayor said.


Brilliant - Wait until you are in danger, then get a permit and gun.....

Thats the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Bloomberg is an idiot (a Politician). Do you think he’d walk the streets of Harlem alone at 1 a.m. unarmed? He’s pandering to the anti-gun vote, no more.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

More from the elite class. It's OK for them, but not you. I got to go and puke.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Bloomberg is an idiot (a Politician). Do you think he'd walk the streets of Harlem alone at 1 a.m. unarmed? He's pandering to the anti-gun vote, no more.


I dont think anyone would wander the streets of Harlem at 1am :smt082


----------

